# Stables and grazing to rent or DIY Near Newbury, Berkshire.



## SJCURTIS (30 March 2014)

Hi,

I am looking for a small quiet yard that offers DIY livery in the Newbury area with owners that live on site.
I have 2 event horses and 2 Shetland ponies, ideally looking for 3 stables and 2 or 3 small quiet paddocks. Happy to fence my own paddocks. Happy to help out with owners horses / pets / house sitting / housekeeper jobs.
Please, any ideas or suggestions welcome as I would prefer to have word of mouth recommendation.
Hope you can help.


----------



## GailC (26 August 2015)

SJCURTIS said:



			Hi,

I am looking for a small quiet yard that offers DIY livery in the Newbury area with owners that live on site.
I have 2 event horses and 2 Shetland ponies, ideally looking for 3 stables and 2 or 3 small quiet paddocks. Happy to fence my own paddocks. Happy to help out with owners horses / pets / house sitting / housekeeper jobs.
Please, any ideas or suggestions welcome as I would prefer to have word of mouth recommendation.
Hope you can help.
		
Click to expand...


Hi did you ever get this organised? i'm about to move to Newbury and will be looking for someone like this to help us out when we move. I have two horses and moving to 8 acres with 6 six stables and an arena.
Thanks
GailC
willowharvey@aol.com


----------



## SJCURTIS (6 September 2015)

Hi GailC,
Thank you so much for your lovely message. I have emailed you with my contact information. Look forward to speaking to you soon. Sam


----------



## LaraghSweeney13 (10 January 2017)

I know this was some time ago but I am desperately seeking somewhere to move my horse too... I would consider renting a whole yard if it wasn't too large! Thanks Carly


----------

